# Metaformin



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi All

Has any one been given metaformin to help with fertility or to help loss weight as my GP is contacting my consultant to see if to give to me as Rimonabant and Xenical has not help.

Also just been told that I also do not ovulate every month and that it can help (GP called it the magic bullet), so keep fingers crossed.

Thank you.

Skippy.


----------



## Gemma L (May 22, 2007)

Hi Skippy,

I am not part of your clinic group but just saw you asking about metformin.  I have only been taking it for just under 3 weeks but I beleive it fantastic.  I have PCOS and so I have very infrequent AF's and therefore do not ovulate every month.  The other thing it does is controls insulin resistance which is a part of PCOS and is one of the reasons why I dont ovulate every month.  In the last 3 weeks since I have been taking it I think I have ovualted - my bbt rose bang on when I think I should have ovulated and since Monday I have been getting pms symptoms which would mean, if I do come on this weekend that I have had a spot on perfect cycle for the first time ever!!  Maybe I am tempting fate raving about it before my af's even arrived but I do feel it is really working for me.  

I t does not come without its wonderful side effects tho - so be warned.  I have had to go on a low gi diet, basically not eating any white flour based carbs like bread, pasta, rice and potatoes. If you dont then you get the dreaded met bum (severe diaroeha which comes on incredibly quickly!) and lightheadness, headaches.  But fingers crossed because Ive been quite good with my diet I have only suffered so far from the lightheadness the first couple of days I started taking it.

There is a thread called metformin girlies under the PCOS board which is really helpful if you do go onto it - the girls there have tought me loads!

TC
Gemma
xxx


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

I have been taking 1500mg of metformin for a year now.  It has helped me lose weight and I do think I may have ovulated once in the last year while taking it.
Good luck!


----------

